# Santa Clorks Festive freebooters



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Its that time of year again where the nights are longer, the days are colder and the heating starts playing up.

could be the decorations, could be the music, it could be because i just drunk an entire bottle of port and will be shit faced from now until new year who knows?
but its around this time where my thoughts of clowns and ring masters dissapears for a while and i start thinking about the holidays.










and as christmas is only couple months away. Santa Clork has woken up and began work for christmas with his 2 elves. where he will spread pain and misery to all the good humies 

so from now and until christmas i will be attempting to put a festive theme to all my builds.



















starting with some snow mobiles that will help santa clork to move around and visit the young boys and girls

Dont fret boys and girls santa will be coming this year and he has a big coal cannon with your name on it.


----------



## Stornkin (Oct 21, 2013)

That looks great so far. I especially like the way Santa Clork looks.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There's something wrong with you. You probably shouldn't be allowed near sharp modelling tools, but i'm very glad you are :victory:

These are epic, already love this plog


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Hah! That Santa Clork is the greatest thing I've seen in a long time! All he needs is a sleigh pulled by flying squigs.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

a definitive I LIKE THAT THING !


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Varakir on this one, amazing work.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

As the humies did slumber
all tucked in there bed
a large ork did build
all covered in red











and as he did tinker
with gears and sprockets
his helpers arrived
carrying the Rockets


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey honks great work so far. I'd love to see you do a grinch ork it would be funny to see a furry ork.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Lord_Murdock said:


> Hah! That Santa Clork is the greatest thing I've seen in a long time! All he needs is a sleigh pulled by flying squigs.


i like this idea and it sounds plausable hmmmm

thanks guys for all the nice comment and for them the poem continues













The big mek yelled
and the grots did applaud
when the drivers gunned it 
and the engines roared



















"Now back to work"
"no noise from you"
"ive got trakks to build"
"and you got paintin to do" 












i got one week left
will i do it in time
Bloody hope i do
Its really hard to rhyme


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You mad crazy genius. Brilliant. :grin:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

The Night drew on 
and the grots did tire 
Accidents happened 
And people caught fire















the drivers were called
to the busy work shed
And they roared with glee
Filling the locals with dread











The big ork was happy 
and gave a crooked smirk
and turned to the cuboard
where his plans did lurk









"we made stuff dead killy"
"but let not stop there"
"battles a brewing"
"i can smell it in the air"










"So lets get da tools out"
"with hurry, with haste"
"theres humies to kill"
"and no time to waste"










So think of the ork 
as christmas draws near
he only comes out
this time of year










He Will come for you
as you sleep in your bed
and all will tremble
at the big ork in RED


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I love your Orks so much.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Guys month 2 of the lead up to christmas 
hope you are feeling festive as im going to string some piss poor rhymes together again

there once was a man in fear,
was trying to do the challenge of the year,
couldnt think what to do
only had 1 model to do
so he sat down and drank loads of beer.










as his vision began to fade,
he thought of the models hes made,
he had used a widget 
like in the can in his didgets
an idea hit him like a spade


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

"i have an idea" he said
as the booze floats around in his head
"give it some candy"
"make it look dandy"
And then he threw up in his bed










After he cleaned up his mess
he Apologised to his girlfriend tess
And on the next day
he started sculpting away
A nd found it was releaving his stress









He sat and made giant sweets
With sugar and candy cane treats
All for that big red ork 
they call santa clork
Of all which he likes to eat


















so he created a candy car
one of his strangest creations so far
contains sugary death 
like skittles and meth
or Willy Wonka at a weight watchers bar












So ends the challenge this week
Next month is looking quite bleek
Nothing that fits with the theme
To Add to the team
It needs to be quite unique


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This stuff is festively insane. And I love it!

Keep this up dude, you're making christmas come early and I love it


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

I know its a bit late i know we have had Christmas but i will bring you my last festive post for this year





















O orkmas Tree, O orkmas tree,
How Deadly are your branches!
In orky green will always kill
to win the fight or for the thrill.
O orkmas tree, O orkmas tree,
How Deadly are your branches!











O orkmas Tree, O orkmas tree,
You are the tree most Feared!
How often you give us a Freight
with brightly shining orkmas sight!
O orkmas Tree, O orkmas tree,
You are the tree most Feared!











O orkmas Tree, O orkmas tree,
Your killy limbs will maim me
your blades as sharp as they can be
and will cut away a piece of me.
O orkmas Tree, O orkmas tree,
Your killy limbs will maim me.











Merry Christmas all hope you have a good new year.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing! May I suggest grenade baubles however?

I'd love to see a new series of the A-Team where they locked you in a garage full of tools and materials instead of BA Baracus.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Varakir said:


> Amazing! May I suggest grenade baubles however?
> 
> I'd love to see a new series of the A-Team where they locked you in a garage full of tools and materials instead of BA Baracus.



grenade baubles i love it ... need some grenades... also i noticed my orksmas tree doesn't have a star or a fairy.

"Honka theres bad guys outside all we have is this broken tractor some green stuff some plasticard and modelling tools." "DON WORRIES I MAK IT ORKIES" 

WAGH WAGH WAGH WAGH WAGH WAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

The ork did stir 
as the fog left his head
How long had he slept? 
Had he been dead?

The room he did search
Through sprockets and gear
He had been slumbering now
For over a year

Finding his plans 
He let out a grin
“No humie is safe”
“from punishment and sin”

“I got sumfin special”
“it is truly Great”
“only the best”
“after such a long wait”

So to the Humies about
Ill fill you with dred
Merry Orksmas to you










From the Big Ork in RED


Yes i am Back and Christmas is almost apon us.

so we must be due for a new Festive Build and The aim is to work on one large build and also a few little builds between now and new year.


so much is to be done
after this long Vacation
and Santa Clorks workshop
Requires renovation


so get out your squig nog
And blast Festive tunes
Because a Scenery Build
Will be coming soon.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome back! I look forward to more Orkish delights and hilarious rhymes as we head full charge at Crimbo.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to what wonderful gifts the big ork in red drops on us this year. :biggrin:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Well as i havent had a chance to some things i need for the Workshop i cant start that yet.

and the missus wants me to decorate the tree....ok so lets decorate the tree.

to decorate your tree you need the following.

1)A tree (preferably small or it will take forever)

2)some Orks that are feeling Festive

here is some i found earlier










3)some green stuff and a modelling knife

4) some festive colours



once you have the above find an arm you want the ork to be hanging from i went for the stick bomb throwing arm.










cut the weapon off and drill out the handle,
then cut the shoulder and mould to be in whatever position you like.










i reshaped it to look lit was up stretched

Next step make it festive so SANTA HAT










Doesn't he look warm and cosy.

but he could be warmer.... FUZZY BOOTS

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t534/WotWapointminat/DSC_0037_zpsx7xyxulv.jpg[/IMG

That will keep him warm


attach the legs and torso and find some lovely string and thread it through the hand and make it a loop

last up christmas up the the weapon in the other hand like this frosty top on this axe
[IMG]http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t534/WotWapointminat/DSC_0039_zpsdhdzilii.jpg

all thats left is Festive colour suggest red to make it stand out from the Tree



































And there you have it a Orkmas decoration bringing joy and fear to your happy holiday










Hope you enjoyed this episode of decorating with Honka hopefully next week i will have some progress on the workshop.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Your madness is so delightfull! Have a gingerbread!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I am doing this. Brilliant stuff! Have a rep. :biggrin:


----------

